# Mounting bottle cages on carbon forks



## Ootini (27 Apr 2015)

Has anyone managed to do this?

Again, I'm just trying to shift a little weight forward on the bike and was considering trying the following:
Slipping a length of cut inner tube over the front forks to protect them and add a little grip. Then using a pair of decent cable ties attaching a bottle cage to each side. I could either use them to hold the actual water bottles, or using velcro straps I could use them to hold the little dry bags containing tent fly etc.

I'm just not sure about how stable it would be or whether it could damage the forks themselves.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Apr 2015)

Do it.


----------



## Ootini (27 Apr 2015)

I've just had a bloody brainwave! Picture this, A length of inner tube up the fork to protect it, then take a piece of thick garden netting, the type of stuff you let a clematis grow up, cut to about 8" x 4". Cable tie that centrally over the piece of inner tube on the fork. Then I can slot a dry bag up against it, use a couple of straps to hold it on, a small cable at the bottom of the netting to act as a floor. This is brilliant, super lightweight, super cheap and might actually work!

This sort of stuff






And when I'm not touring I can either roll it up and cable tie it all closed, or just clip the cable ties and take it off altogether. Proper bodge!


----------



## MichaelW2 (27 Apr 2015)

Do you use a bar bag?


----------



## KneesUp (27 Apr 2015)

How are you going to make the garden netting stuff rigid?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Apr 2015)

I recently came across a type of holster pannier that fits onto fork legs. I just can't find it now. I suspect it is on one of the bikes in this link but I really don't feel like a clickfest now.

: http://cyclingabout.com/a-complete-list-of-touring-bicycle-manufacturers-with-prices/


----------



## Ootini (27 Apr 2015)

KneesUp said:


> How are you going to make the garden netting stuff rigid?



It's quite rigid as it is. The stuff I have in the garage will support it's own weight easily.


----------



## Ootini (27 Apr 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> Do you use a bar bag?



Nope, that's another point of contention, as I'd like to but the one I like (apidura) would interfere with the STIs I think. There's another thread on that in here somewhere.


----------



## Ootini (28 Apr 2015)

Well using Cable ties I managed to get a bottle cage on one side of the forks pretty securely. It was only a cheap flimsy cage and I wouldn't want to put much weight in it, but it proved the point. I'll pop some pics up later. I'm now thinking of another go but using something like a gorilla cage or salsa anything cage. My only concern now, is that the forks curve slightly, so on a small cage it was fine keeping the spine tight up against the fork. On a longer spined cage maybe not so easy. I'll have a go.


----------



## Ootini (28 Apr 2015)

Here's a blog post about fitting the bottle cage to the fork, includes pictures: https://bikepackingonabudget.wordpress.com/2015/04/28/bottle-cage-on-a-carbon-fork-bodge/


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Apr 2015)

Your handlebar bag's solution lies here: http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories.html

My experience with heavy handlebar bags is poor. I've had ToPeak, BackPacker and others and all of them rely on a fitting that clamps around the handlebar. One bump and the clamp turns, with the bag either dragging on the front wheel or if they thought about that, hanging off a safely cable (Topeak). It requires a proper rack that rests on the brake bolt or similar.

I'm still searching for that soft vertical pannier that fits on a fork blade. However, you're halfway there. Nothing stops you from putting stuff on the fork.


----------



## Ootini (28 Apr 2015)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Your handlebar bag's solution lies here: http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories.html



Thanks for the link! Was it a particular product on that site you were suggesting?

It all looks very nice and shiny.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Apr 2015)

Yes, the front racks on this page:

http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories/racks-decaleurs.html
I thought the picture on the first link I posted would inspire you to look for low front racks which will give you clearance for those Tiagra cables of yours.


----------



## Ootini (28 Apr 2015)

Ahhaa! This one looks like it could do the job nicely: http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories/racks-decaleurs/vo-pass-hunter-rack.html

Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## Ootini (28 Apr 2015)

Also, I'd just found this: http://www.cyclesurgery.com/pws/UniqueProductKey.ice?ProductID=CSBC0955KK

Looks like it's a pair of front and rear panniers. Both front rack options require cantilever brakes, mine are mini v-brakes, but I "think" the fittings are the same, is that correct?

And this: http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/alloy-front-carrier-cantilever-boss-mounting-black-alloy-prod14021/ Even better.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Apr 2015)

Ootini said:


> Ahhaa! This one looks like it could do the job nicely: http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories/racks-decaleurs/vo-pass-hunter-rack.html
> 
> Thanks very much for the info.



With one of these you don't even need a special bicycle pannier. You can just park a Tupperware there and secure it with bungees. I'm still looking for something similar for a caliper brake bike. Then I'll just ditch the Topeak bracket and plonk the box on top of the carrier instead. Much more secure.


----------



## Ootini (28 Apr 2015)

Yellow Saddle said:


> With one of these you don't even need a special bicycle pannier. You can just park a Tupperware there and secure it with bungees. I'm still looking for something similar for a caliper brake bike. Then I'll just ditch the Topeak bracket and plonk the box on top of the carrier instead. Much more secure.



Seen this one? Even cheaper: http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/alloy-front-carrier-cantilever-boss-mounting-black-alloy-prod14021/


----------



## KneesUp (28 Apr 2015)

Or a tenner off eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Cycli...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19e60646e8 for example.


----------



## Ootini (28 Apr 2015)

Cheers! Am I correct in thinking that the cantilever fitting, would be OK with mini v-brakes?


----------



## Ootini (28 Apr 2015)

£4.95 if you go direct to their site: http://bargaincycle.co.uk/products/bicycle-front-bracket


----------



## KneesUp (28 Apr 2015)

Ootini said:


> Cheers! Am I correct in thinking that the cantilever fitting, would be OK with mini v-brakes?


I think the distance from mount to rim is the same as V brakes, isn't it? So it should be fine.

Are your carbon fork brake canti mounts designed for load in the vertical plane though? I'd do it with a steel fork - not sure with carbon though. I guess there will be a huge margin for error in the design though?


----------



## Ootini (28 Apr 2015)

KneesUp said:


> I think the distance from mount to rim is the same as V brakes, isn't it? So it should be fine.
> 
> Are your carbon fork brake canti mounts designed for load in the vertical plane though? I'd do it with a steel fork - not sure with carbon though. I guess there will be a huge margin for error in the design though?


I'm not 100% sure, but for £7 posted I'll find out. Based on the size of the rack it's not going to be a game changer, I won't be able to fit a huge amount on it. Probably just strap half of the tent to it. So a maximum standing load of 1.5kg I think. It's obvious from the site it's mass produced Chinese kit, but if I'm not asking much of it, hopefully it will solve a headache for me.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Apr 2015)

Ootini said:


> Cheers! Am I correct in thinking that the cantilever fitting, would be OK with mini v-brakes?


Yup, one and the same mount. Now will someone please find me one that mounts with caliper brakes?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Apr 2015)

KneesUp said:


> I think the distance from mount to rim is the same as V brakes, isn't it? So it should be fine.
> 
> Are your carbon fork brake canti mounts designed for load in the vertical plane though? I'd do it with a steel fork - not sure with carbon though. I guess there will be a huge margin for error in the design though?


The load is exactly the same for both applications, brake and load. Nevertheless, lots of margin for error there.


----------



## Ootini (2 May 2015)

The chinese rack has arrived, here's the write up: https://bikepackingonabudget.wordpress.com/


----------

